# Moderators?



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2014)

It seems that most of the Moderators are no longer actively here.
Overread is the only constant presence, Pixmedic, Manaheim and Mishele make themselves visible on and off while Big Mike, Terri and others are essentially no shows.

Is it that, by the time someone gets trusted enough, they are on th downward slope of commitment?


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 30, 2014)

ouch man. harshin my mellow. 
what isn't getting done that you think should be around here?
Am i not commenting enough? not deleting enough spam?
not banning enough people?
how much should a moderator be on to make you happy?


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

I am here all the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2014)

Some mods turn off the 'member online' notification and stealthily scan the forum.


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Some mods turn off the 'member online' notification and stealthily scan the forum.



I like to let the proletariats know that the law is watching.


----------



## Overread (Nov 30, 2014)

People come and go, that is the nature of forums. Life sometimes throws up things we don't expect which get in the way. 

This is why we generally operate a slightly larger team than we need day to day, so that any mods who do end up slipping away or get a busy patch can be covered for. 


Mods all get emails when things get reported so even if they are not online they still get notified of things happening on the site and the mod tools we have mean that removing spam or suspect members takes only a few moments - especially if the users of the site use the report feature to flag things for moderators. That isn't mods being lazy, its simply that we can't view everything every hour of the day. 

Every so often we do review how many mods we do have and add a few as we need. At present we haven't felt a need to increase the number of moderators since we have not noticed any great increase in site disruption nor spam.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2014)

Like having a policeman live on my street, it makes me feel secure when I know you are watching over us, protecting us lambs from the wolves.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 30, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Like having a policeman live on my street, it makes me feel secure when I know you are watching over us, protecting us lambs from the wolves.




oh, dont worry. 
we are watching. 
we are the watchmen.


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

****, I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## snerd (Nov 30, 2014)

Who's watching the watchers?!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2014)

Me.  I am The Borg of TPF.


----------



## snerd (Nov 30, 2014)

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> It seems that most of the Moderators are no longer actively here.
> Overread is the only constant presence, Pixmedic, Manaheim and Mishele make themselves visible on and off while Big Mike, Terri and others are essentially no shows.
> 
> Is it that, by the time someone gets trusted enough, they are on th downward slope of commitment?


Ouch!  How much more time should I spend here?


----------



## Tailgunner (Nov 30, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> what isn't getting done that you think should be around here?
> Am i not commenting enough? not deleting enough spam?
> not banning enough people?
> how much should a moderator be on to make you happy?



You can't make everyone happy.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 30, 2014)

The "problem" is easy to solve.  Let's have a thread about any hot button and I trust all the non-comatose moderators will reveal themselves pronto.  Not to mention, probably ban the offender forthwith.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2014)

pgriz said:


> The "problem" is easy to solve.  Let's have a thread about any hot button and I trust all the non-comatose moderators will reveal themselves pronto.  Not to mention, probably ban the offender forthwith.


  I can haz ban-hammer now?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I can haz ban-hammer now?




DO NOT ANSWER THIS!



IT'S A TRAP!!!!!


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > The "problem" is easy to solve.  Let's have a thread about any hot button and I trust all the non-comatose moderators will reveal themselves pronto.  Not to mention, probably ban the offender forthwith.
> ...



For you, the biggest and meanest looking one you want.  

There is no moderator problem; we're all coming and going at odd hours.   But we're here, involved, and able to do terrible things to any member, at will.   I hope this makes Lew feel all warm and runny inside.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 30, 2014)

Uh oh.  Youse guys did notice, I hope, that I wan't the one complaining about a lack of attention? 

On the other hand, if I "do" get banned, I'll probably find a thing or twenty to do with the time liberated from perusing TPF  So a win no matter which way it goes.


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

terri said:


> I hope this makes Lew feel all warm and runny inside.



Ewww.


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this makes Lew feel all warm and runny inside.
> ...


----------



## snerd (Nov 30, 2014)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I can haz ban-hammer now?
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 2, 2014)

snerd said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I so was going to post this but figured it violated the rules that would result in a ban lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 2, 2014)

terri said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > But we're here, involved, and able to do terrible things to any member, at will.
> ...


----------



## runnah (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Dec 2, 2014)

That line starts here Ron !!!!


I've been bad, really really bad


----------



## terri (Dec 2, 2014)

BillM said:


> That line starts here Ron !!!!
> 
> 
> I've been bad, really really bad



I'll tell you when it's time to grovel!!    You're not there yet...but keep trying.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 3, 2014)

Bring out the Banhammer!  LETZ GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 3, 2014)

You posted an out of focus picture??

...................

BANNED!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 3, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bring out the Banhammer!  LETZ GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!


 
I will make it easy for them.

AHEM...

I have views about religion and politics.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't post much anymore, but I still peruse the the new posts a couple times every weekday.  

I feel like I've transitioned from a parenting type role, to more of a grandparent type roll.  I'm not going to scold anyone for not eating their vegetables or engaging in a bit of horseplay.  But I'll still offer up bits of wisdom when something catches my interests.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> I don't post much anymore, but I still peruse the the new posts a couple times every weekday.
> 
> I feel like I've transitioned from a parenting type role, to more of a grandparent type roll.  I'm not going to scold anyone for not eating their vegetables or engaging in a bit of horseplay.  But I'll still offer up bits of wisdom when something catches my interests.



At 33,560 posts, I'm sure you are tired of repeating yourself Mike.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 3, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Bring out the Banhammer!  LETZ GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!
> ...



Oh, thank goodness it's only views.

Now if you had "opinions", then it may be more problematic.  Especially if you expressed them.  And they clashed with someone else's opinions masquerading as self-evident truth.

For instance, what are your firmly-held opinions about the foundations of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster?  Hmmm?  Hmmm?
Oh, and before you answer that, keep in mind that they are not on speaking terms with the followers of the Temple of the Glowing Orb.  Apparently there is a violent disagreement about the sanctity of colanders and the appropriateness of their use.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 3, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> It seems that most of the Moderators are no longer actively here.
> Overread is the only constant presence, Pixmedic, Manaheim and Mishele make themselves visible on and off while Big Mike, Terri and others are essentially no shows.
> 
> Is it that, by the time someone gets trusted enough, they are on th downward slope of commitment?



I say we make derrel and my self moderators.  TPF will be peaceful as ever!  Yin and Yang!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that most of the Moderators are no longer actively here.
> ...


 More like Yip and Yap!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that most of the Moderators are no longer actively here.
> ...



Wouldn't that be the inmates running the asylum? lol joking of course.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

I think the moderators having been moderating less and less since the cleansing of last fall.
Very few posting attacks nowadays, so less moderating needed.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I think the moderators having been moderating less and less since the cleansing of last fall.
> Very few posting attacks nowadays, so less moderating needed.



it really has been a lot quieter here lately....
just a phase perhaps. 
plus, we all had to adjust to the new GUI here and figure out where the ban buttons were.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

maybe on the right hand side where we have  Forum Statistics, Active Topics, Staff Online, etc
we could add "Recently Banned"


Then we'd know the moderators are watching all the time


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> maybe on the right hand side where we have  Forum Statistics, Active Topics, Staff Online, etc
> we could add "Recently Banned"
> 
> 
> Then we'd know the moderators are watching all the time



we need a Ban Counter at the bottom of the page.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > maybe on the right hand side where we have  Forum Statistics, Active Topics, Staff Online, etc
> ...


 And a "Bans by Mod" stat too.. it could be like a competition.  In fact I think there should be monthly mod prizes for the most bans, most spectacular ban...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 3, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that most of the Moderators are no longer actively here.
> ...


Can I be one also, nobody wound get banned and there would be tits and ass allowed in any thread


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



arent we already allowed to post pictures of birds and donkeys?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> maybe on the right hand side where we have  Forum Statistics, Active Topics, Staff Online, etc
> we could add "Recently Banned"
> 
> 
> Then we'd know the moderators are watching all the time



Oh, that has possibilities.  There'll be a section called "Permanently banned", "Penalty box", "On probation", and "Short-list for banning".  
On the moderator profiles, there would be a ban counter. 
And just to make it interesting, on the first of the month, the "disagree" button changes to a "ban" button.  Anyone accumulating more than (say) 10 user-voted bans would get put into the penalty box.  
Then we need a "pardon" button on the second day of the month, where anyone in the Penalty Box could get "pardoned" if 10 users (or more) vote to pardon him/her/it.

Highschool politics would have NOTHING on this little gig!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

pgriz said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > maybe on the right hand side where we have  Forum Statistics, Active Topics, Staff Online, etc
> ...


So .. we'd all just not post anything on the first of the month !!

that sounds more and more like a hockey game !!


----------



## BillM (Dec 3, 2014)

If members used the Ignore feature more they might not see a need for other members being banned. I see who I want and don't see those who I don't want to see. Just makes for a stress free forum experience for me. And my list only has 3 entries.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 3, 2014)

BillM said:


> If members used the Ignore feature more they might not see a need for other members being banned. I see who I want and don't see those who I don't want to see. Just makes for a stress free forum experience for me. And my list only has 3 entries.



the ignore feature is a vastly underused feature here on the forum.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > If members used the Ignore feature more they might not see a need for other members being banned. I see who I want and don't see those who I don't want to see. Just makes for a stress free forum experience for me. And my list only has 3 entries.
> ...



Reality TV anyone?  Some say they hate it and won't watch it (how did you know to hate it?).  
I admit that I tune into TPF sometimes to enjoy the normal stuff, and other times to enjoy the drama.  E.rose's last thread was a nice episode.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 3, 2014)

Did someone say something?


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm guilty of not using the ignore feature   My hand raised in shame.


----------



## BillM (Dec 3, 2014)

I get enough drama at work, i don't have room for extra


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 3, 2014)

BAN EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

BillM said:


> If members used the Ignore feature more they might not see a need for other members being banned. I see who I want and don't see those who I don't want to see. Just makes for a stress free forum experience for me. And my list only has 3 entries.


If I used the IGNORE feature then I wouldn't be able to see the stupid posts by someone and get totally frustrated how stupid it was.  yeah, I did that before.  Then saw Quote posts of that person which just makes you wonder how stupid the other posts were and unIgnored them.

I hope this makes sense, because I can't see what anyone posted in this thread because everyone is on Ignore !!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2014)

I think once you get a certain number of posts, you should automatically become a mod.

15,000 sounds like a good number.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I think once you get a certain number of posts, you should automatically become a mod.
> 
> 15,000 sounds like a good number.



So who's gonna start a thread called .. Post Until You Make Moderator ...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I think once you get a certain number of posts, you should automatically become a mod.
> ...



I'll let you have the honors.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2014)

480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Hi,
Welcome,
Glad you joined.
Only 14,997 left.....


----------



## BillM (Dec 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I think once you get a certain number of posts, you should automatically become a mod.
> ...



I think you already did, it's called the Coffee House


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > maybe on the right hand side where we have  Forum Statistics, Active Topics, Staff Online, etc
> ...



Leaderboard of the Banned!



gsgary said:


> Can I be one also, nobody wound get banned and there would be tits and ass allowed in any thread



Boooooooooo! 



astroNikon said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I think once you get a certain number of posts, you should automatically become a mod.
> ...





BillM said:


> I think you already did, it's called the Coffee House



DID LEADERBOARD TEACH YOU ALL NOTHING???


----------



## BillM (Dec 3, 2014)

It taught me to stay out of those crazy threads


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2014)

Aren't those with 15k plus already moderators?  I'm confused.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

limr said:


> DID LEADERBOARD TEACH YOU ALL NOTHING???



Yeah, it brought out the great photos from GaryA !!  a new member who continues to out post everyone.
I wouldn't mind another 15k of great photos from him.

It also taught me how annoying a 15 second posting delay was !!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Aren't those with 15k plus already moderators?  I'm confused.


You need to get your wifie to post more, 15k isn't that far off for her ... lmao


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey speaking of Leaderboard...I'm #1 at the moment!!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

limr said:


> Hey speaking of Leaderboard...I'm #1 at the moment!!


I told you if you strive for the best and never give up, you can make your life goal !!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not even in the top 10


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I'm not even in the top 10



But you know how you can get there...


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2014)

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even in the top 10
> ...


Yup

I Do  
But I changed hobbies. I'd rather ride my bike than post senseless posts  lol  or dump my Flickr acct in a thread


----------



## limr (Dec 3, 2014)

Plus that jammin' delay!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 3, 2014)

EVERYBODY GET BANNED TONIGHT
Everybody get banned tonight
EVERYBODY WANG CHUNG TONIGHT
Everybody wang chung tonight


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 4, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> EVERYBODY GET BANNED TONIGHT



Rather than music, I am more of a movie person so I am looking forward to


----------



## tirediron (Dec 4, 2014)

So that's what Pixmedic looks like with out his 'stache!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2014)

This thread is gonna get banned tonight !!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 4, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Rather than music, I am more of a movie person so I am looking forward to



I'll wait for the Broadway production to come to town.


----------



## mishele (Dec 5, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## Designer (Dec 5, 2014)

mishele said:


> What did I miss?


You missed the first four pages.  Lucky you.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 5, 2014)

mishele said:


> What did I miss?


 
The opportunity to ban me.

Better luck next time!


----------



## mishele (Dec 5, 2014)

I can Ban your ass anytime I want.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2014)

mishele said:


> What did I miss?


Everyone's Gonna get BANNED !!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Everyone's Gonna get BANNED !!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 5, 2014)

mishele said:


> I can Ban your ass anytime I want.


 
You don't scare me.

BANANA HAMMOCK MONKEY ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## runnah (Dec 5, 2014)

Sadly the shortest you can ban someone is for a day. If it could be done for an hour you'd all have a time out!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> Sadly the shortest you can ban someone is for a day. If it could be done for an hour you'd all have a time out!



Ban 'em for the day, then unban 'em an hour later.  Problem solved.  Next, please!


----------



## runnah (Dec 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the shortest you can ban someone is for a day. If it could be done for an hour you'd all have a time out!
> ...



I think that is possible. Any volunteers?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> Sadly the shortest you can ban someone is for a day. If it could be done for an hour you'd all have a time out!


 


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that losing access to one of the 7 bajillion interhighways sites for 24 hours would be cause serious depression fro some folks.



runnah said:


> I think that is possible. Any volunteers?


 
I will tell you what... if you have the need to ban someone for a day (or an hour), feel free to give me the temporary boot.

I do what I can, and ask so very little in return.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I can't ban anyone, 'cuz I'm not a moderater.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2014)

Stradawhovious said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I can Ban your ass anytime I want.
> ...



BE careful, she may spank you instead


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> BE careful, she may spank you instead


 

That's the plan!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> BE careful, she may spank you instead




Ooh, baby!  Ooh, baby!  Ooh, baby,  ooooh!


----------



## snerd (Dec 5, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> BE careful, she may spank you instead


OMG! I think it just moved a little!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Dec 5, 2014)

snerd said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > BE careful, she may spank you instead
> ...


 
At the thought of me getting spanked?

Dude.

You have issues.


----------



## mishele (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL I love you guys!!!
Now go make me a sandwich!


----------



## runnah (Dec 5, 2014)

mishele said:


> LOL I love you guys!!!
> Now go make me a sandwich!



Can I make you a sub instead?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 5, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love you guys!!!
> ...


Make it hurt so bad, cause it feels so good when you stop. 

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but chains and whips excite me.


----------



## mishele (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL That was awesome!!


----------

